#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  ASME B31.3 (XPS format) 2014 edition  downoad here.

## mohamad3010

hi. i uploaded : *ASME B31.3 (XPS format) 2014 edition* .  after removing password of file, because the size of PDF Format was so large i converted to XPS format and uploaded XPS format. 
you can easily open it with *XPS Viewer* or convert it to PDF format. if anybody could convert to pdf and reduce the size of file, please upload the file.  

link:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASME B31.3 (XPS format) 2014 edition  downoad here.

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot once more

----------


## magdy_eng

wonderful
many thanks Dear

----------


## magdy_eng

wonderful
many thanks Dear

----------


## rocco84

many many thanx  :Smile:

----------


## benjaminltc

I have try to convert to pdf but still 69MB.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## benjaminltc

I have try to convert to pdf but still 69MB.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohamad3010

thank you. my PDF was more than 100 MB.

----------


## magdy_eng

I have tried to make it searchable, below link is the best quality I got it with file size 26 mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tassoss

thank you

----------


## Noppakhun

Thank you

----------


## mohamad3010

thank you very much. the quality of PDF file is great. which software did you use for converting?
thanks.

----------


## magdy_eng

Abobe acrobat Pro XI

See More: ASME B31.3 (XPS format) 2014 edition  downoad here.

----------


## g-mahdi

Many thanks, 
Dear Mohamed3010 , you can print as PDF copy if you want to convert to PDF.

----------


## endah

Assalamualaikum bro mohamad3010,

Thank you very much for share to us, very useful

----------


## endah

Dear bro magdy_eng,

Many thanks to compress become 26 Mb, I try convert but still more than 100 Mb

----------


## funfax

Many thanks for share.

----------


## acier58

> Dear bro magdy_eng,
> 
> Many thanks to compress become 26 Mb, I try convert but still more than 100 Mb



Dear endah

I tried with many ways. Unfortunately all files exceed 60 Mb.
Please, could you share your file with 26 Mb.

Regards

----------


## magdy_eng

Dear acier58
the link is available in post No. 9

----------


## acier58

> Dear acier58
> the link is available in post No. 9



Dear magdy_eng

LOL. 
I missed it !
Thank you.

Regards

----------


## sudharsanam

Dear friend,
thank you so much.
regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## damig82

Thank you so much!!!

----------


## eddiem

Thank you very much !

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks a lot

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent work once again!!!
Keep it up!!!


THX!!!See More: ASME B31.3 (XPS format) 2014 edition  downoad here.

----------


## Dani Pramantyo

thanks a lot bro

----------


## pj.nano

thanks a lot mas bro

----------


## aviamontp

gracias mohamad3010
 :Big Grin: 
Me alegraron el dia.... Saludos desde Bolivia

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. this is 4shared.com link for pdf version of *ASME B31.3 2014* with size about only 4 MB.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## acier58

Here is the code ASME B31.3 -2014 uploaded by mohamad3010.
I cleaned the copy and re-uploaded it. 
Size: RAR 2,970 KB
        PDF 3,630 KB
Enjoy!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## renjith_reghunath

Thanks. Great work.

----------


## Noppakhun

Thank you

----------


## Riccardo

> Here is the code ASME B31.3 -2014 uploaded by mohamad3010.
> I cleaned the copy and re-uploaded it. 
> Size: RAR 2,970 KB
>         PDF 3,630 KB
> Enjoy!
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Dear acier I try to download the file but when I am in your 4shared page I immediatly riderect on other page, so it's impossible to download.

Could you upload the file in other page?

Thanks a lot

Riccardo

----------


## Nabili

Dear Acier, please upload again, the link is not valid. many thanks

----------


## loulin40

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabili

Dear Loulin40,  this link is the wrong one. please post the correct link. thank you

----------


## acier58

> Dear acier I try to download the file but when I am in your 4shared page I immediatly riderect on other page, so it's impossible to download.
> 
> Could you upload the file in other page?
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Riccardo







> Dear Acier, please upload again, the link is not valid. many thanks




Here are new links.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASME B31.3 (XPS format) 2014 edition  downoad here.

----------


## eriyanto.edy

Thanks. Great work.

----------


## Le_Bacha

thank you very much

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

amazing, wonderful and excellent. Thank you.

----------


## zwarsz

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] pdf format

----------


## Riccardo

Sorry acier58 for my delay .....

Thank you very much

Riccardo

----------


## prashantdhakate

Thanks for the link guys

----------


## getanasmalik

*Thank you very much for sharing and Have a great day a head* :Encouragement:

----------


## DarKKnZ

Thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## zwarsz

Thankssssssss

----------


## sn3ak

thanks

----------


## Fastreply2

Thank you. Its very useful.

----------


## kk0503

Thanks a lot

See More: ASME B31.3 (XPS format) 2014 edition  downoad here.

----------


## SnowTDM

Thanks a lot !!!

----------


## aps70

muchas gracias amigo

----------


## ercanguclu77

thank you very much

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

All family of B31 at PDF format* latest edition:
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Bremer

you are more than great!!!!! thanks!!!!

----------


## kk0503

Thank you !!

----------


## sameerahmed

ASME B31.3 2016 edition Please upload

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Enjoy (PDF) Format* sorry that the only format 
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Another misleading post* that one has B31.3-2014

----------


## kornengineer

Thanks a lot  :Smile:

----------


## zikzag

Thank you

----------


## xuanson_mdc

please share for me version ASME B31.3-2016.


thanks so much !See More: ASME B31.3 (XPS format) 2014 edition  downoad here.

----------

